# Anyone want to make a little cash?



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

We broke down about 6.5 miles outside of Pensacola pass and of course need a tow. Willing to throw someone some cash. Please give me a call or text..... 8503247422


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> We broke down about 6.5 miles outside of Pensacola pass and of course need a tow. Willing to throw someone some cash. Please give me a call or text..... 8503247422


might want to post this in the off topic or general threads...more chance of being seen in a timely manner. good luck getting back


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Bump - anyone out that way??


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah I haven't seen anyone lol I called on the VHF to no avail. Luckily it's a nice day


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm guessing no Sea Tow membership?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Nope but it looks like I'm going to call them. I just had the boat serviced.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Whats the issue? Post it up and it could be a minor fix someone can suggest to get you back to a dock at least.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

We were running and trolling and now it won't start? It will turn over, has fuel and new plugs. Choke and throttle make no difference in action....


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Make sure the kill switch has not been knocked loose.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> We were running and trolling and now it won't start? It will turn over, has fuel and new plugs. Choke and throttle make no difference in action....


 What kind of engine?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump. Good luck, wish we were out there.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Nope kill switch is still all good


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

How big a boat have you got. My son is on the ICW somewhere in a large flats boat.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Were on the way Blaine be there in a few


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Thank you! Shane Livingston and friends come to save the day


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad you got someone or I would have launched and come got you. Damn now I have to go to Dinner with the wife....


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

SHO-NUFF said:


> Make sure the kill switch has not been knocked loose.


Yea you might wanna check that, a couple months ago we were at the mass an went to turn the key an boat wouldn't start ended up getting towed back in we'll once we got home my friends dad called the mechanic an asked if he knew what it may be cause it had just been serviced well he said check the kill switch an that what it was well turned it off an went to fire the boat up an on first turn started right up. Talk about feeling like a dumbass hahah.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Any idea of what happened? With what I'ver heard, Shane may have been able to fix it on the spot.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Me and shane are on our way to Blaine hopefully we can fix it out there but if not were gonna pull him back to navy point


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You can take him to Sherman Cove in an emergency situation. Just call nas or coast guard. You can then go get trailer and save a 6 mile tow to navy point. If you decide to do that tow him there before you call or they might tell you sea tow.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

sealark said:


> You can take him to Sherman Cove in an emergency situation. Just call nas or coast guard. You can then go get trailer and save a 6 mile tow to navy point. If you decide to do that tow him there before you call or they might tell you sea tow.


Great advice!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

floater said:


> Me and shane are on our way to Blaine hopefully we can fix it out there but if not were gonna pull him back to navy point


Good on you guys! Thanks for watching out for these fellows.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

marmidor said:


> Good on you guys! Thanks for watching out for these fellows.



X 2. Its nice to see a way to get help on the water. I never thought about checking the forum on the water from time to time. next time out, I will make a note of that.


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

One of the better threads that I have read here lately


----------



## bailey (Apr 4, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Good idea!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope you guys are home and safe...


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

RickD said:


> One of the better threads that I have read here lately


Very true. My boat is ready to go at a moments notice. Wish I had seen this earlier.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

We got em going there plugs were fouled out cleaned plugs fired it up and away they went


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Great work 
Shane livingston and floater that is some service!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

floater said:


> We got em going there plugs were fouled out cleaned plugs fired it up and away they went



Where is the "like" button? Good stuff. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

That is good of you. Why didn't they check their plugs?


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe they didnt have a socket that fit, or dropped the extension in the water, or didnt think of it. Lot easier to diagnose the problem behind the keyboard that sitting in the gulf. Way to go on Shane for running out there btw.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

So the real question...what y'all catch?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

A shark a white snapper and a wet ass


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree skiffman. It is always better to diagnose problems from the water than from behind a keyboard. And if you spend time on the water, eventually you will have to. In my opinion it is always better to have 1) a tool set and a backup tool set, 2) a spare set of plugs and filters, and 3)towing insurance. 

I will get accused of being an asshole for this post. But it doesn't change that what I posted above is true. I apologize to the original poster for the hijack. I am glad you got in safely.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Donnie24 said:


> Yea you might wanna check that, a couple months ago we were at the mass an went to turn the key an boat wouldn't start ended up getting towed back in we'll once we got home my friends dad called the mechanic an asked if he knew what it may be cause it had just been serviced well he said check the kill switch an that what it was well turned it off an went to fire the boat up an on first turn started right up. Talk about feeling like a dumbass hahah.


 At Ft. Mcree one of my small kids unknowingly at the time ,decided the red Curly-Q kill switch lanyard made a cool play toy. After several of my friends and some great mechanics helped changed plugs and fuel filters, I gave up and got towed back to the dock at the house. Next day, I saw it disconnected. It started right up after I re-attached the lanyard. 
Always the simple things we overlook that bites us in the Butt!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I appreciate what they did for me! Shane came out and got it figured out pretty quickly! My VRO pump was pumping too much oil to my fuel for some reason and fouled out all of my plugs. We had ran out to the freighter to do some trolling and did that for a while and when we went to run back it started going kaput on me. I didn't have a socket set on the boat or any of the necessary tools for that matter. Anyway, I have Shane a call to see what he thought may be the problem and he decided he would come out and try to get me back on my way or tow me in!! You really can't ask for any better service! If I would have called seatow they would have got me to the dock, Shane got me to the dock an running for half the price. He sure has my business, customer service at its best!!! Oh we also went two for three on some kings!!!


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

oops


----------



## Rustifaro (Jul 16, 2008)

A couple of years ago I got ready to leave a spot and the motor (2003 150 Johnson) wouldn’t start. It would spin and spin but no fire. Thought maybe it was flooded so we waited and waited and it still wouldn’t start. So just before calling Sea-Tow, my buddy trims the motor all the way up and hit the ignition and it fired right up. Trimmed it down and away we went. It never happened again and I still don’t know what the problem was.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Rustifaro said:


> A couple of years ago I got ready to leave a spot and the motor (2003 150 Johnson) wouldn&#146;t start. It would spin and spin but no fire. Thought maybe it was flooded so we waited and waited and it still wouldn&#146;t start. So just before calling Sea-Tow, my buddy trims the motor all the way up and hit the ignition and it fired right up. Trimmed it down and away we went. It never happened again and I still don&#146;t know what the problem was.


I can tell you what was wrong, the engine was flooded and when you tilted the engine up the gas drained from the plugs because they are at the back of the engine. Then it started cause could have been a stuck float in one of the carbs.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

You know, I don't know if its common but my engine runs differently depending on how it is tilted.... That normal?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> You know, I don't know if its common but my engine runs differently depending on how it is tilted.... That normal?


It's too bad I had a dinner date yesterday and I was pressed for time. I was about to post about the flooded engine and tilt when my wife said lets go. I would think that the engine was flooded and when the plugs were removed they dried enough to allow the eng to start. There's no way all the plugs were fouled from the over oiling at once. Not to detract from what was done in any way or contradict the mechanic. In answer to your question I would have the mechanic check the carbs if it happens again. It could have just been a fluke. Just remember if it does happen again tilt wait 5 min. and crank then put down and rebuild the carbs.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Good advise Ron..!!

This goes for the old 2 strokes with carbs...Tilt them all the way up and see the gas drain out..


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Good advise Ron..!!
> 
> This goes for the old 2 strokes with carbs...Tilt them all the way up and see the gas drain out..


Oh yes, I am posting from experiance with a 175 johnson. I had already called the coast guard. Then I thought about the position of the plugs [down] tilted it waited and made the second phone call that I was fine and heading home. It never happened again.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I just had the carbs rebuilt about a month ago and had everything tuned up. It had been running great them BAM, it fouled out six plugs at once. If not the vro, what would foul all of them like that? It was fresh gas and good gas, no water or ethanol!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

So I just found that the new primer ball on my fuel line has a loose check ball in it. This allows the fuel to flow back and not keep the contamt pressure it should, now with me having the oil system, I would assume it adds oil separately from the fuel so if it is starving for fuel or not getting what it should be getting and still adding the proper amount of oil, this could cause my fouling issue. This I my non mechanical experience talking/asking if my logic is correct?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

So in theory, replace my primer bulb and plugs and should be good to go again?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

makes sense to me...there was oil only or very rich fuel going in....primer bulbs and hoses have shut down more engines than anything else I have ever encountered....even on diesels most of the time its some sort of leak in the fuel system....good luck with it....
fairpoint


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks for the reply, seem logical to me, just wanted someone to tell me "yup sounds right to me" haha you know, build the confidence


----------

